# Air compressor leaking oil



## Matthew.tatar (Jun 23, 2021)

I have a kobalt 8Gal1.8hp hotdog air compressor that is technically oiless; however, I just moved and the movers shipped it either upside down or on its side and it's covered in oil. I don't see any cracks or where the oil came from within the compressor. Do I need to add more oil to it somehow? There's no drain plug or filler plug on it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is the exact model number?


----------



## Matthew.tatar (Jun 23, 2021)

Model #: 0300841
It may also be coming from the motor bearing. I took the cover off, wiped off the oil, and ran it to max capacity (150 psi). Seems to be working ok. Not sure for how long though.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is this the unit?
*click here for kobalt at lowes*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and the manual is here
*click here for the kobalt manual*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there is an owners manual on lowes site
*click here for the oil less kobalt*


----------



## Matthew.tatar (Jun 23, 2021)

Yes that is it but naturally it says oil free pump. I'm not sure if it is from the piston or the motor bearing.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of you unit for us.
and where the oil was found...


----------

